# John Lewis Insurance



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I know a few of ilmc owners have john lewis pet insurance but would just like to ask how much they pay per month for the lifetime plan, it's just that i have come across a really good price (i think of £15.01 a month) this offer is only through go compare.com

Could anyone please give me an approx price for what they pay per month -
other insurance plans from different companies will be great to

Also how good/quick are John Lewis at paying out(for members who have had recent claims)

Thankyou in advance

Leanne x


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi i have gone with aviva platinum, i pay 18.05 a month for lifetime cover upto 6500 a year vet fees etc 

They pay the vet direct and seem really good so far


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That looks about right, I was quoted £16.67 for the lifetime cover and Mable is a little older. This could be a shot in the dark and I have nt checked but when I put my info into the John Lewis page it was as though I had already entered my info... I had just finished getting a quote from Pets at Home, I just wonder if they are under written by the same insurer, if they are then Pets at Home was cheaper £13, something and like Helen said if you choose a voluntary excess, which alot have any way the price reduces. There is a choice of levels of excess x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just checked they are different


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Ours is £17.97 per month for lifetime cover upto £10,000 per year with a £75 excess. I left a claim form at our vets for them to fill in last week so now waiting to see how long it takes for them pay out.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Anita said:


> Ours is £17.97 per month for lifetime cover upto £10,000 per year with a £75 excess. I left a claim form at our vets for them to fill in last week so now waiting to see how long it takes for them pay out.


Hi anita is this with john lewis x


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes, sorry I should have said it is with John Lewis.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Thankyou for all you information, i think i'l go with John Lewis afterall

Thanks again

Leanne x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks like they pay the vet direct where as Pets at Home you have to pay and then claim back x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Looks like they pay the vet direct where as Pets at Home you have to pay and then claim back x


This will also help alot as we all know our children already cost us an arm and a leg (obviously not in vet bills x lol x ) but it would make things alot easier

Leanne x


----------



## GreenFamily (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi we are with John Lewis and pay £17.45. Sid is in our first year with them and I'm dreading what it is going to be next year. We are covered up to £10,000 for vets, £1000 for Physio, £150 for expenses of being referred (hotel travel etc.), £250 behavioural and there are a few more but haven't needed to dip into those yet. Our excess is £75. So far they have taken about 1 week to repay claims although the bog one of over £4000 took nearly 2 weeks, but they have paid for everything so far. 

You need to pay for bills up front and then claim them back and they have a clause (I'm sure like most) which says something like, they will not pay for anything they feel is excessive or over priced, which when you have had to pay out a lot is worrying.

Now having been in a situation where you have had to pay out a lot of money and needed to claim I would recommend going for a good policy because you never know what is going to happen.

Just thinking again, they may pay the vet direct it was that our specialist wouldn't accept an insurance payment and expected payment on collection of Sid. there is a section of the claim form where you put who you want them to pay.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

GreenFamily said:


> Hi we are with John Lewis and pay £17.45. Sid is in our first year with them and I'm dreading what it is going to be next year. We are covered up to £10,000 for vets, £1000 for Physio, £150 for expenses of being referred (hotel travel etc.), £250 behavioural and there are a few more but haven't needed to dip into those yet. Our excess is £75. So far they have taken about 1 week to repay claims although the bog one of over £4000 took nearly 2 weeks, but they have paid for everything so far.
> 
> You need to pay for bills up front and then claim them back and they have a clause (I'm sure like most) which says something like, they will not pay for anything they feel is excessive or over priced, which when you have had to pay out a lot is worrying.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for your reply, i have been following your posts regarding sid being ill, hope he's now doing well.

Am i right to think that you had to pay the whole £4000 before you picked up sid then (wow what a big cost to have to deal with )

Why would the specialist not recieve payment from the insurance, what a big worry that must of been for you, i'm glad John Lewis payed up makes me feel a bit better about making them my choice of insurers

Leanne x


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

I am also with the top 10k cover with John Lewis.. £16:57 per month. I went with them as they were awarded 'Which' best life cover  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've just been looking at the John Lewis Insurance this afternoon, having had a renewal notice from Vetmedicover. The renewal was £28 per month, where last year it was £18.

John Lewis quoted me £23 for £10,000 cover or dropping to £22 if I up the excess to £75 compulsory plus £50. Think I will look again through GoCompare and see if it comes out any cheaper !


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> I've just been looking at the John Lewis Insurance this afternoon, having had a renewal notice from Vetmedicover. The renewal was £28 per month, where last year it was £18.
> 
> John Lewis quoted me £23 for £10,000 cover or dropping to £22 if I up the excess to £75 compulsory plus £50. Think I will look again through GoCompare and see if it comes out any cheaper !


That's quite a jump up in price, was this due to having claimed on the insurance or just the set amount? 

Hope you find a cheaper/more suitable offer

Leanne x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We at with John Lewis - lifetime up to 10k which we did through a comparison site. We pay £14.75 per month for Billy. They do pay direct to the vet although as yet we haven't had to make a claim.
H x


----------

